

20 Subjects Every Software Engineer Should Know - nikosmar
http://www.dotnetcodegeeks.com/2012/07/20-subjects-every-software-engineer.html

======
tstyle
I'd rather hire someone who excels only at two or three things on this
list(#3, #20), along with some product sense and good communication skills.

------
roguecoder
Apparently "spelling" is not on the list.

